# SumBeach35's Fall 2019 Reno



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Figured I would do a journal for my first reno

Grass type: unknown KBG/Fescue/Rye blend but mostly weeds/dirt.
Size 750 Sq FT

New seed: JG Black Beauty Ultra TTTF/KBG/Rye mix

Before pictures:







Original plan was just blanket tenacity app then spot spray to kill crab grass and nimblewill.

8/4- Blanket Tenacity app.

8/10-Turns out a much larger area was all nimblewill than i guessed. Plans start for Reno but not full send





8/15- Full send reno starts- scarify, HOC reduced to 1.5" Gly app











8/17- more prep by raking to loosen dirt, 1 full contractors bag debris removed, fencing added to keep the dog off























































8/21- Seed down in one day!










Big thanks to @g-man on the discord server for all the guidance and instruction


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

8/22/19 Seed down day!! Debris removal, seed down, tenacity app, watered in w/.25", Gly app and then non grass covered areas tamped down with foot steps

Next up is a Hydretain app then water water water.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

8/23- top dressing of 6 cu ft peat moss.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Good luck on the reno. There is a TLF discord?


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

dacoyne said:


> Good luck on the reno. There is a TLF discord?


thelawndiscord.com


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

8/26- BABY GRASS


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

8/30- germenation rate continues to improve but areas of washout and low germination are present. Being that the lawn faces north, I expect slower than normal rates.

Out of town for the weekend. Irrigation set for 3x a day, 10, 1400, 1630, at 10 minutes each. Possible rain showers on Sunday.

Picture from 8/29


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Irragation worked well while I was away. Watered 3x for 15 min. Progress pics below

Germination day 8/26













Plan is 21 DAG Application of RGS, and either Urea or AMS.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

I have been super busy on my reno but also had to take over full care of my mothers lawn.

9/5 - XSTART applied, quackgrass invasion identified
9/6 - cut at 2.5in HOC. AMS/UMAXX /Microgreene 0-0-2 applied
9/9 - lowered to 2in HOC
9/14 - lowered to 1.5in HOC
9/18 - cut at 1.5in HOC, overseed whole yard and applied peat moss to bare areas.
9/22 - cut at 1.5in HOC. 0.1lb/N AMS/UMAXX, light raking from overseed took its toll on one section.

Planned:
.25lb/N AMS/UMAXX,water in then apply 0-0-2 Microgreene foliar app.
apply Gly to quackgrass after 2 days of growth in reno.

overall so far i am satisfied with my first reno to date. wish i had done more leveling prior to seeding. Also wish i had fallowed to have gotten the quackgrass to grow prior to the seeding.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Strom sprayer isn't working right so applied XGRN at 6lbs/M on 9/28.

34 DAG


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

10/1: Prior to Tenacity application 


10/9: Cut @ 1.75" HOC

10/10: Microgreene 0-0-2 applied at 4oz/M with 28oz of left over liquid .25lbs/M AMS/UMAXX Urea. Applied with Ortho hose end due to Strom backpack sprayer still being broken.

Have had a lot of rain since application. Tenacity whitening has taken effect and hopefully it provides decent pre-em coverage heading into dormancy. Temps have fallen with highs in the 50's-60's and lows in the 40's. Growth has definitely dropped off with the reduced sun light for this section of the yard.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

10/11: 24hrs after 0-0-2 Microgreene application. In a discussion with @@g-man I mentioned my tenacity bleaching. Turns out I applied 6oz/A rate and not 4oz/A rate for Pre-em coverage. Significant bleaching followed, along with my obvious uneven application from the old hand can I was relegated to use for the app.



10/14: 4 days after 0-0-2 Microgreene application.



Strom Backpack sprayer replacement pump finally arrived.

Planned:

4oz/M 0-0-2 Microgreene & .25lb/M AMS/UMAXX UREA.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Strom backpack sprayer warranty replacement pump leaking at pump housing to diaphragm.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

10/17: 20v Chapin backpack sprayer bought as replacement for now. Planning on a Lesco sprayer build over winter

10/21: 8oz/M 0-0-2 Microgreene on whole yard. Pictures taken at Dusk





10/23: good response from 0-0-2 Microgreene. before cut and after cut pictures posted below. couldn't spray AMS/Urea due to high winds. Pictures taken at 2pm in full sun.








HOC is still 1.75in-2in. Lowered the whole yard to reno HOC in prep for winter.



Plan:

.5lb/M of AMS/UMAXX Urea

I will likely remove the fencing to open up the full yard to the dog again.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Strom sprayer sent back, waiting on refund


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

10/28: HOC 1.75"





Can see the difference from 10/21 pictures that the 8oz/M of 0-0-2 Microgreene helped the Tenacity bleaching.

I'm expecting it to be gone after the .5lb/M of AMS on 10/29.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Mid winter update for the reno from last fall.

Some snow mold present but not suprising considering we have had 81 inches of snow. A lot of worm castings but a full grocery bag full of dog waste removed

Pretty impressed with how green it still is right now too. And the amount of snow mold isn't as high as I expected considering no representatives were sprayed


----------

